# sikafix/flex?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

At least I think that is how you spell it.

We need some of the stuff that you would use to fix and seal an item to the bodywork. Can't remember the number that goes with though think it begins with a 6

Actully need it to fix somthing to Chris's Vespa Scooter that he has just restored.

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Look here:

http://www.outdoorbits.com/sikaflex-512-p-776.html

Jed


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

ebay is the cheapest as usual,

check the sikaflex web site for details of product use : very helpfull.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

always check the use by date - the product has a short shelf life; I've seen it (and other such products) on sale at a dealer's accessory shop where everything was at least 6 months past it's use by date :evil:


----------

